# Watch winder or display case?



## IBJanky (Feb 22, 2010)

So my current watch winder/display case (4 Watch Winder + 5 Storage) has run out of room. I have about 15 automatic/mechanical watches and the collection is growing.

I *was* thinking of getting one of these:

8 Watch Winder + 10 Storage










But then I thought about it, and I figured with the existing 15 watches I have now, I'm only like 3 watches away from filling up that thing as well.

So I looked around and saw this:

30 Watch Wooden Stand Wall Display Storage Case










I personally think that would look pretty cool (either on a table/shelf top, or mounted on a wall).

Obviously it wouldn't wind my watches and I'd have to manually wind and set the time on my watch every time I picked one out from the ones inside the case. But I guess that part of the charm of owning a mechanical watch :think:

Your thoughts?

myke


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I like that one from Acetimer but be careful because it will have a problem with bracelet watches if your wrist size is greater than something like 7.25 inches based on what the website says.

I'd say that if you already have a winder with such large capacity, go with more display boxes and rotate the watches on the winder.
The only logic I have for this is that there is no need to keep all the watches running when you are not wearing them.


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

The display box is obviously a lot cheaper, so I think you could go with it, place most of your collection in it and have the watches that get the most wrist time placed on your existing winder. 

Now, the only downside I can think of is the large number of watches that box can hold. 30 watches means a lot, so at let's say 20 watches owned you would still be 10 watches short of filling it and this might cause a somewhat lack of visual balance:think: I would care about this type of stuff, but maybe that is just me.


----------



## nocnoc (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd get a 20 watch display case. You already have a winder with extra storage with 9 spots altogether. Plus 6 watches currently in the collection. A 20 watch case gives enough room to grow. I'd maybe even rather get a smaller 10 watch display case that can go in a drawer or in the safe PLUS another winder that has different functions than your current winder. This way you'd be ready for watches that have different winding requirements e.g. more tours or uni-directional. The smaller case is practical because it won't be a space hog and is less ostentatious. When you go on vacation you can put the most valuable watches in there and put them in a bank deposit box. I'd look for a 10 watch case that maybe has some type of compartment for straps, too. This way those are taken care of, too. It's the more versatile and future proof solution. One huge display case where all your watches are united is the most visually impressive solution. I wouldn't want to have that where other people can see it.


----------



## IBJanky (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm actually thinking of picking up this 24-watch case from AceTimer:










That together with my current watch winder should be sufficient space for now, and allows room for growth as well.

But that 30-watch case mounted on the wall is still in the back of my mind 

myke


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Depends on what your purchasing/collecting is like. 

If you're a flipper, limiting the amount of storage you have can help keep things under control.

If control isn't likely and/or desired, then forget about winders and just get as much storage as possible. When you get enough watches, winders lose their meaning in my experience. Last year I went to a solution with capacity for over 400 watches...


----------

